# please recommend me some music



## dineisha (Aug 21, 2008)

My musics mostly hiphop but i go to a charter school and our teachers been playing us classical music to teach us civilization and stuff and its wierd but i like some of it. so the ones i like best are called
the rights of spring
the symphony fantastic by a guy called perliots who isnt online

but a lot of the stuff she makes us listen to i dont like at all, so maybe one of you understands my taste can recommend me somthing else i would like. i like it when the music goes from quiet to really loud and fast, with lots of boom boom boom kinda like drums. i really like it when the music gets kind of swirly and fast, and when theres some loud drum type stuff over the pianos and violins that you dont expect. i don't like when theres someone singing over the band, especially when there really high and screechy and just doing swirls without real words. i like it when you can feel the angry or excitement in the music. i dont like the mozart mass except when they all scream gloria togeter really loud because there were too many people singing over each other and it was cluttered, but i maybe would like it if there were instruments instead of voices.

so does anyone know other stuff i might like? there's something else i liked that was just a pretty piano song but i fogot to write down the author.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the composer of 'symphonie fantastiique' is berlioz rather than perliots. you would enjoy parts of his 'requiem'

also try some of the 'requiem' by verdi -





(click first one in the list)

dj


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

And to go along with _Rite of Spring, _other things by Stravinsky like _Les Noces_ and _Petrushka_ and stuff by Prokofiev like the _Scythian Suite._

You might like Jon Leifs' _Saga Symphony,_ too, as it's a veritable low drum orgy.

Get back to us when you're ready for more, of course!


----------



## dineisha (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you for the recommendations. i'm going to download them at school tomorrow since that computer is faster. 
and thanks for spelling it right for me. i thought i maybe had it wrong since he wasnt online and she never rights anything on the board even though were gonna be tested on it and if we fail summer school they make us go a grade backwards. charter school is harder so there making us catch up.
i get to take an instrument if i want once the real school year starts. my grandpap really wants me to take the horn so i can be miles davis but without drugs. is horn a good instrument for classical music? i want to be able to play stuff like the rights of spring. what's the best instrument to learn for that sort of thing? how long will it take to be able to play that good? it needs to be an instrument that isnt so expensive.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

french horn is often called horn.
miles davis played trumpet.
i'm not sure what kind of horn you mean...it's such a general term.
the key to playing the hard stuff you are learning to appreciate is fundamentals.
master the basics and you will always progress. take your time.

dj


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Try Tchaikovsky's "1812 Overture" for orchestra, bells and canons.

Since you seem to like rather modern music, maybe you'll like Shostakovich. He wrote 15 symphonies. Start with the 5th, 7th or maybe 9th. Also try to think that this is music by someone who was living under the oppression of a dictatorial government and was forced to compose "happy" music. You should perceive the "forced happiness".

Even more modern, maybe Bartok's Concerto for percussion and orchestra.

Also try Mahler's 1st symphony (for a start).



> i like it when the music goes from quiet to really loud and fast, with lots of boom boom boom kinda like drums.


No problem with that. Keep listening to whatever music you like. Any path that leads to classical music is a good one


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

dineisha said:


> I like it when the music goes from quiet to really loud and fast, with lots of boom boom boom kinda like drums.


_Ego sum abbas_ and _In taberna quando sumus_ from Section II of ORFF'S *Carmina Burana*?


dineisha said:


> My musics mostly hiphop


The translations of some of the Latin lyrics in _Section III_ of *Carmina Burana* have occasional similarities to certain hip-hop lyrics.*

*Hopefully, I won't be accused of one of the raps they pinned on Socrates (i.e.: Corruption of Youth)...


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Rimsky-Korsakov's Night on Bald Mountain is very exciting, I think you might enjoy it. Also try his Flight of the Bumblebee, it usually appeals to new listeners.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

mussorgsky composed 'night on bald mountain', rimsky orchestrated it. stokowsky has an exciting version of it, also.

dj


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

david johnson said:


> mussorgsky composed 'night on bald mountain', rimsky orchestrated it. stokowsky has an exciting version of it, also.
> 
> dj


Ah, you beat me too it! I was thinking about that post today, and realized it wasn't him at all but mussorgsky, so I was going to edit. Anyway, both the original piano version and Rimsky-Korsakov's are exciting!


----------

